# IWGP Hulk Hogan vs Antonio Inoki



## Jason Striker II (Mar 9, 2012)

I have no doubt this was largely an "exhibition", but these guys were skillful, and dangerous fighters. It should be further remarked that Inoki was a VERY dirty fighter if provoked (see, for example, his bout with the American kickboxer Everett Eddy). 

Anyway, enjoyable to watch these two monsters go thru their holds. Sorry, I don't know the date.



http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMzIwNTUxMjk2.html


----------



## sfs982000 (Mar 12, 2012)

Talking about Hogan, it's a shame that more folks didn't see what kind of performer he was when he was in Japan.  He actually had some pretty good matches there, back here in the states all his matches looked pretty much the same.


----------

